# Mapping the spread of the military equipment



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/08/15/us/surplus-military-equipment-map.html?_r=0

Intresting link and data provided by the NY Times. Not like we already knew this but this is a great spreadsheet so you know what your local community got due to the Middle East wars. Now if we invade another country in the future does that mean they give it back lol... or they build NEW toys to ship over seas then bring that back home for the local police to lay with too! Now explain to me why Ron Paul's non interventionist ideas are so awful? ::clapping::


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Link is BOGUS.

The PD had MILITARY armored vehicles here in display. They show only AR16 type crap on that sight. 

NYT source? Are you for real?

THEY ARE ALL OVER.

NOT for KEEPING the peace. They don't do that, if they did nearby cities would be "peaceful". Look at Misserry ( Missouri).

It's for Americans, when they enforce their Constitutional RIGHTS. GOBBERment don't like that.

P.S. This IS another VIOLATION, of our Constitution. Federal GOOBERment infringing on OUR rights.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We got about ten M16 A1 rifles that were neutered to semi auto, a crappy, old Vietnam era APC, a couple of beater Hum V's, a couple of Dragon something er other lights for M2 machine guns, Aimpoints, BDU's and a trailer. None of it is being used really, we even bought our own rifles.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I am thinking the government is given second thoughts about turning the Police into the military, which I have mixed feelings about, nobody wants to see a good cop get killed simply trying to do his job. On the other hand, some not so good cops get these new toys, and want to play army with them, it might spell out over kill.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the Posting...Interesting link!!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Newaygo County Sheriff Office has a MRAP in it's parking lot


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> I am thinking the government is given second thoughts about turning the Police into the military, which I have mixed feelings about, nobody wants to see a good cop get killed simply trying to do his job. On the other hand, some not so good cops get these new toys, and want to play army with them, it might spell out over kill.


Of course PD will want to play with there new shiny toys when they get a chance. You would think we wouldn't need any military bases still if we militarize the local Police departments but I have a feeling that someday in the next 5-10 years it will be common place that police have tanks and machine guns to play "bust the raw milk shops"






...I mean lame police raids of raw milk grocery stores with only glocks in hand seem pretty lacking in scariness. Increasing the fear of raw milk providers and pot growers with tanks, and machine guns sure would be a good thing right? ::rambo::


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Couldn't really blame the LEO for being cautious, they may have had fresh eggs stashed behind the counter.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder if DHS ever gave any thought to how much of this military equipment will fall into someone else hands when things get bad It will happen . Notice they did not use that stuff in MO to stop the looting they just provide a safe environment for them to loot . The plan is to stop good people from defending them self.
if you are except LE to protect you this last week should be a real wake up call, you are on your own.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

First Smitty using deadly force to protect property has never been an acceptable argument. Not in the forty or so years that I've had to deal with either law enforcement of military riot control.

Second, the powers that be - BHO and EH - are the ones that have not only allowed these kinds of situations get out of hand, but have actually encouraged it to happen. The ******* have got to have their day. And in that respect they've gotten nothing but bolder and bolder with each event.

And what would satisfy them In MO. To allow them to publicly without fear of repercussions lynch the officer that shot gentle mikey.

That is the only thing that would stop the ******* from acting like they're in some third world country.

Third. The only thing that they understand is the use of force against them.

Look at the LA riots - not with Rodney King - but in the 60's. We let them burn their part of the city to the ground. We contained them and let them act out their aggression.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> First Smitty using deadly force to protect property has never been an acceptable argument. Not in the forty or so years that I've had to deal with either law enforcement of military riot control.
> 
> Second, the powers that be - BHO and EH - are the ones that have not only allowed these kinds of situations get out of hand, but have actually encouraged it to happen. The ******* have got to have their day. And in that respect they've gotten nothing but bolder and bolder with each event.
> 
> ...


 Todays LE has been corrupted they have been drawn over to the PC agenda there is no denying that. They have no desire to protect or serve anything other than the current agenda. I see this nearly everyday. They have so far and will keep on just standing there and allowing the looters to do their thing.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Todays LE has been corrupted they have been drawn over to the PC agenda there is no denying that. They have no desire to protect or serve anything other than the current agenda. I see this nearly everyday. They have so far and will keep on just standing there and allowing the looters to do their thing.


So what you'd have them use force to prevent it and then what would happen. Well the "oppressed ones" will escalate it and within two weeks we'd have an pen civil war. Is that what you all want to see happen.

It's got to stop from the top on down. And those of you that seem to think that on 01-20-2017 that the Imaculate one will step down need to all step back and re evaluate your thought processes. He'll come up with a scenario that will "force" him to suspend the rule of law - just like AH did with the Enabling Acts.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Second though give up you can't win. Let them steal kill what ever they wish . They will get bored soon and go home all will be well. We can't stop t so let it happen. Put your stuff out front on the curb maybe they won't burn the place down. Don't stand up to evil it always wins anyway. Obama does not need an excuse to suspend the rule of law ,he has done that already.
That is how we got in this mess in the first place.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

don't disagree with anything you've said. However it's going to take a governor with a pair bigger than Nixon to bring this crap to a halt once and for all.

Funny thing, I lived in Rhode Island during the 60's and while there was rioting in East Providence - predomintly black - it didn't spread to it's neighbors on Federal Hill. Oh did I mention that the leading citizen on Federal Hill was an Italian by the name of Patriaca - Old Raymond (yes I went to school and lived in the same dorm as his boy Young Raymond) - . What did Old Raymond do for a living? He was just a hard working loan shark, etc head of the local Mafia (actually a very nice man if you didn't cross him). Old Raymond let it be know what would happen if any of the poags from East P showed up on Federal Hill to cause trouble. Funny thing was no one took him up on his offer.

Old Raymon'ds been dead for sime time now and young R is doing time.

Ah for the good old days


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I wonder if DHS ever gave any thought to how much of this military equipment will fall into someone else hands when things get bad It will happen . Notice they did not use that stuff in MO to stop the looting they just provide a safe environment for them to loot . The plan is to stop good people from defending them self.
> if you are except LE to protect you this last week should be a real wake up call, you are on your own.


eh... I don't follow the MO looting story that much but I would think the looting took place unexpectedly. I have seen footage of a armored car dispersing the protesters on a later night. I think the police have a slow response meaning they didn't have the staff on the clock the night of the looting/didn't plan for it and have a slow response time in dealing with a changing atmosphere. Plus I don't think the police can ever fully tackle the issue on hand.

For example, one night I seen a road rage incident on the freeway that I had to call the police to let them know because they were slowing traffic down and trying to ram each other off the road. I followed them for a bit and never saw a cop show up. Who knows if a cop found them or not after they turned off the freeway. But the very next day they had 2 local PD parked in center grass strip of the freeway looking for speeders! :shock: ...The police department is not very effective at dealing with issues head on but they are good at reacting later to detour future crimes.

I think it's a sign of either laziness in the PD or lack of funds to actually go out and get the people who break the law, or as you suggest a plan to ignor the law breakers and lump all citizens as "illegally protesting" and take the rights away from them all.

Knowing government as well as I do... I would think it stems from laziness, if you dispute this simply go to the post office haha! ...although that could also be a plan to lull people into a false impression by thinking they are ineffective and in return give them reason to dismiss the "secret plan"

crap... I think I qualify for a tin foil cap now?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My county received 68 pieces of body armor, 22 NVGs and 11 rifles.

I feel shortchanged.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Great link, Lance; thanks much for finding it and sharing! ::clapping::


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey, we got an armored vehicle, and 3 helicopters! Man we are ready for WAR! All for as parsley populated, rural county.:roll:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Huh,we only got 30 rifles and pistols.


----------

